# Shifa Entrance Test 2014



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey I wanted to know how u guys are preparing for shifa entrance test especially the A level students. Because I have this feeling that shifa test is more fsc based right? And one more thing is there anything else we need to prepare for apart from bio chem phy maths and English in the test? Because I have heard that sometimes they do ask general questions. I don't know what kind of general questions. I have seen the sample papers of the previous year and for sure there was nothing like that.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

yes they do ask general questions. It includes iqbaliyaat, current affairs, some questions relating to sports, GK, Aptitude and a few questions related to Islam.


----------



## Reebz (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey can anyone help me with the test? Any helping books other than FSc books? And can anyone tell me what kind of preparation should i do for physic chemistry and bio ? What about maths and logical reasoning? Please tell in detail thank you.


----------



## badra100 (Dec 27, 2013)

When this test will be start?


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

What wos the closing merit of shifa medical last year?


----------



## ilpc (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it was 69%


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

What about preparation????? :!:


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey you guys! Is Shifa a good University for MBBS? My aggregate is 71.5 % Do you think maybe I can sneak in.....


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes,its one of the best Private Medical Colleges,and your aggregate is decent to get you in.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Does the uhs MCAT have any weightage in shifa admission or only ssc,hssc,shifa test and interview are considered.
Asking as shifa is my last resort and I would feel really blessed if i could get admission.


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

How many maximum marks we have to score in the test in order to get admission in shifa?


----------



## Farzana (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks for giving me the platform to deal with my queries I have not make good in uhs exams
so I m going to apply for shifa entrance test.so kindly tell me what was the closing merit of shifa last year ?
in matric I have got932/1050 in fsc 881/110
how much I have to make in shifa entrance test to get admission


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Not sure , but I think it was 69% last year. That's 10% matric ,40% fsc, 37.5% shifa test and 12.5% interview.It is said that the test is really difficult , so a score of 60-65 is above average. With your results , I think you can give the rest of us a tough time


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

69%? Isn't it pretty low? :/


----------



## Commando619 (Jul 15, 2014)

hi guyz,
i also need some information regarding shifa entry test, i didnt do well in my mcats, so shifa is the last option for me. can someone plz tell how to revise for the test, what books are required and also how to apply for the test. Thanks a lot 

P.S I've done O/A levels, would that help me in the test???

- - - Updated - - -

does anyone have any idea about the interview, what they ask etc, coz I've heard that in the selection process 12.5% of it counts......and that's a pretty big amount, especially for an interview....

- - - Updated - - -

and also how do you apply and what are the requirements for applying??? ( i haven't made my equivalence from the ibcc coz of the whole situation going on in Pakistan, can i still apply by providing my o/a level certificate and an AFFIDAVIT). Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> yes they do ask general questions. It includes iqbaliyaat, current affairs, some questions relating to sports, GK, Aptitude and a few questions related to Islam.



any advise on how to revise these?? are there any sample papers or questions regarding these subjects.....just so we can get an idea of what type of questions come in the test....


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

well, it seems too be


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Test was difficult thats why merit was low


----------



## moonlight (Sep 3, 2014)

what sort of general questions do they ask... & please suggest me the BOOKS :nailbiting:


----------



## mariaras0065 (Sep 3, 2014)

How To Prepare For Shifa Entrance Test?
can we apply in CMH on SAT-2 basis?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have 81.55 UHS aggregate, i am really looking forward to USMLE, people say Shifa helps you prepare for USMLE as much as Agha Khan, is it true??


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Firstly shifa does not accept MCAT scores. U have to apppear in shifa entrance test in order to get admission

- - - Updated - - -

For the people asking what books to study....go for fsc books. I dont know why I am saying this cz its kinda scary for us A level students hahahahh but still do go for the fsc books

- - - Updated - - -

And wait hold on there arent going to be general questions or iqbaliats cz its not mention in the syllabus of shifa???:!:


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

How do we study for iqbaaliaat? Please reply it wasn't in the syllabus on their website.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Alias89 said:


> How do we study for iqbaaliaat? Please reply it wasn't in the syllabus on their website.


Shifa has stopped assessing Iqbaliyat etc since last year. Relax and Focus on Science.


----------



## Alias89 (Aug 4, 2014)

How do we study for analogies? Is the list of words for shifa and mcat the same?


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

I've done O levels and A levels and my aggregate is about 83% roughly.
I didn't score very well on the MCAT because I left a lot of questions (the academy I went to freaked me out about the negative marking) and got a score of 67% which dragged my totaly down to 75% roughly.
I'm giving the test for Shifa but I'm not sure how to prepare for it. I prepared very well for the UHS Mcat and my ONLY loss was leaving questions (40 >.>).
Should I just go through an overview? I found the sample paper very easy and am quite confident of my A Level knowledge. I've read a couple of links etc and they all suggest preparing from your own book.
Oh, I also passed the test for Aga Khan. I think the Shifa test shouldn't be as difficult?


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Shifa following the footsteps of FMDC. 
IHC has given the ultimatum of either to re-affiliate with Bahria University or to stop admissions until Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University is recognised by PMDC. 
PMDC to comply with court orders on Shifa College - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey everyone. Tomorrow is the Shifa entrance test and i cant understand a few things. Would really appreciate if someone can help out 
1. The NTS roll number slip says that we have to bring our own card board. I need to conform this with someone that is this really true? i dont have a cardboard so what should i do? Wont they have tables?
2. Wont NTS provide us with stationary?
3. Do we have to shade the MCQs with a pen?
4. Oh and does anyone know when the test will end. The slip say attendence will start at 9 30, so when will the paper start and end?


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it's true. You need to bring a clipboard and a pen because when you get the marksheet, it'll have another copy with it and when you bubble your answer, the pressure of the pen causes the second marksheet copy to be bubbled as well. You get to keep the second carbon copy of your marksheet so you can tally your answers when the answer key comes out.
NTS will probably not provide staionary, and even if they do, I think using a pen you're familiar with would be a better idea.
According to the document given by Shifa regarding test syllabus and the sample paper, the paper is said to be 2 hours long.
Also, if attendance starts at 9;30 the paper will probably start at 10 and then end at 12pm.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

So how did the test go ?? Mine was pretty bad cuz i didn't study


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

AEMON said:


> So how did the test go ?? Mine was pretty bad cuz i didn't study


have you been accepted somewhere else? xD because you don't sound too concerned. Sucks how they had to change the format this year. :/ I have been pretend-studying for the past 8 months and I am pretty sure I am screwed so it's not just you.


----------



## Muhammad Umer (Sep 1, 2014)

When will the answer key be uploaded on the nts website?


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

How'd everyone's test go?
The answer sheet should be available on the NTS website on Monday, around 5 pm.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Ubaid A. said:


> have you been accepted somewhere else? xD because you don't sound too concerned. Sucks how they had to change the format this year. :/ I have been pretend-studying for the past 8 months and I am pretty sure I am screwed so it's not just you.


They changed the format? How?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

@Dark Knight:
Youuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine was average I guess. Actually a bit below average. Luckily Shifa doesnt have the minimun marks policy like AKU, so im hopeful to make it to the interview list. That being said I wont be attending the interview anyways 

Oh and how did ur test go?? Will u go to Shifa if accepted?


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Haha. I just meant 'youu' as in SOMEONE I KNOW! :cool!:

My test was ok. Too early to say. If I get accepted then yes I think I will. I want to stay in Isb and for me to do that, I don't have many options. 
Why don't you want to go there? Dow type scene?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Dont worry u'll make it. 

Actually I cleared the ZU test and even done with my interview of ZU. I have high chances of acceptance at ZU, and ziauddin and shifa are basicly at the same footing so I'll choose ZU as I prefer something close to home. ZU is 2 mins from my house  and yeh there is DOW and SMC also. Difficult to get into those but still yej an option.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw I read on Dawn something about the degree of Shifa not being recognised. It has some issues with PMDC. I advise you look into it. And yes this issue also influenced my decision to stay in Karachi and not opt for Shifa. Do look into it


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope so. Any idea what we should ideally get in their entry test to make it?
ZU is pretty great! Sounds like a plan to me! 

Oh yeah, I know about that. Shifa just established its own Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University which isn't affiliated with Bahria University anymore so they kind of have to reapply to get recognition by PMDC. It's not a big thing.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I think if your aggregate is above 60 out of 90 you will surely be called for an interview. Leave the 10 percent of the interview and calculate ur aggregate out of 90. This should give you a rough idea what you would need in the test to get called for an interview. Oh and the 60 percent thing is an assumption based upon last years test. This year it could go either way or might even remain the same. It all depends how ppl this year did on the test. We'll have to wait till 5 for that


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is almost 67/87.5. What about yourss?


----------



## BeastThatBeats (Sep 22, 2014)

Got screwed in the a** by NTS


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

its 63.664 out of 87.5


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have 61.1% and my friend got 59.2% do you think it's safe enough for us both?


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Hard to say. Depends upon the competition.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone know last year merit of all private med college of Punjab.


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

Ubaid A. said:


> have you been accepted somewhere else? xD because you don't sound too concerned. Sucks how they had to change the format this year. :/ I have been pretend-studying for the past 8 months and I am pretty sure I am screwed so it's not just you.


Nop, not yet. Its because Shifa was not the last option for me . I am pretty sure I'll get somewhere like FUMC or CMH/LMDC. Finally good to know we are on the same boat.


----------



## Muhammad Umer (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys any idea when will the interview calls be made? And how many people do they call for interview


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Muhammad Umer said:


> Guys any idea when will the interview calls be made? And how many people do they call for interview


They said 'after eid' when I asked them Around 200 people are called for interviews. I heard people say 300 were called last year but that sounds highly unlikely.


----------



## alishkhan (May 14, 2014)

i called shifa and they said the list will come at the end of this month.


----------



## Muhammad Umer (Sep 1, 2014)

what is your aggregate /87.5 ? Im so anxious about the merit this year, they say it ended at 69% last year. How much rise can be expected?


----------



## Shamikh khan (Oct 8, 2016)

mariaras0065 said:


> How To Prepare For Shifa Entrance Test?
> can we apply in CMH on SAT-2 basis?


yes,you can apply in CMH on SAT-2 basis but NUMS is important


----------

